# necesito arreglar un monitor de mi laptop.



## acevedo73 (Dic 15, 2005)

necesito saber si alguien puede apoyarme para arreglar el monitor de mi laptop Compaq presario 1452.


----------



## MaMu (Dic 15, 2005)

Deberias empezar por describir detalladamente el problema.

Saludos.


----------



## Xtereo (Ene 18, 2006)

Lo mas común en estos casos es que la lámpara que esta detrás de la pantalla se funda, creo que tienen una vida útil de 6000 horas, luego de esto hay que reemplazarla porque sin ella no se puede ver nada.

Suerte.


----------



## rudor (Feb 13, 2006)

FIJATE EN PRIMER LUGAR LA FUENTE DE LA LAMPARA QUE ILUMINA LA PANTALLA, SI ESTA ESTA FUNCIONANDO PORQUE MUCHAS VECES LEVANTAN MUCHA TEMPERATURA Y FALLAN, TAMBIEN EL SOBRECALENTAMIENTO AFLOJA LAS SOLDADURAS. SUERTE CON ESO!!!!


----------

